# How to configure Xorg on my laptop...



## pip (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everybody !
I'm french, sorry if my language isn't as perfect as you want.

I just install FREEBSD on a laptop, make buildkernel to have ethernet and now, I want to install Xorg.


```
# pkg_add -r xorg-minimal
# Xorg -configure

=> error

while (i_am_patient) {
	# X -config xorg.conf.new
	# vi xorg.conf.new
	# vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
	// define if i still am patient
}
LOL !
```

I c/c my files.

xorg.conf.new

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection
Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
#	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
#	Load  "glx"
#	Load  "record"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync	30-60
	VertRefresh	20-100
EndSection
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Silicon Motion, Inc."
	BoardName   "SM720 Lynx3DM"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 4
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes	"800x600"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

now, Xorg.0.log

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 16 13:54:40 2010
(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Silicon Motion, Inc. SM720 Lynx3DM rev 177, Mem @ 0xf8000000/67108864, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "vga"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vga
(II) UnloadModule: "vga"
(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

And ...
dmesg > stdout


```
CPU: Intel Celeron (746.76-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x686  Stepping = 6
  Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
real memory  = 134217728 (128 MB)
avail memory = 116432896 (111 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <FUJITS> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, 9fc00 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, f00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x8008-0x800b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff irq 10 at device 2.0 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1000-0x100f at device 7.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82443MX USB controller> port 0x1020-0x103f irq 9 at device 7.2 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <Intel 82443MX USB controller> on uhci0
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.3 (no driver attached)
cbb0: <TI1420 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [FILTER]
cbb1: <TI1420 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 10.1 on pci0
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
cbb1: [FILTER]
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
smist0: <SpeedStep SMI> on cpu0
device_attach: smist0 attach returned 6
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcbfff,0xdc000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 746757685 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ad0: 9590MB <IC25N010ATDA04 0 DACOA70A> at ata0-master UDMA33
dc0: <Xircom X3201 10/100BaseTX> port 0x1100-0x117f mem 0x88000000-0x880007ff,0x88001000-0x880017ff irq 10 at device 0.0 on cardbus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on dc0
tdkphy0: <TDK 78Q2120 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
tdkphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
acd0: CDROM <QSI CD-ROM SCR-242/CJC9> at ata0-slave UDMA33
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s2a
acpi_ec0: wait timed out (no response), forcing polled mode
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] 20090521 evregion-531
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node 0xc1e245a0), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
```

Someone can help me ?
I don't like to configure Xorg, there is some mistic and animal fear.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

The handbook, in French: 5.4. Configuration d'X11


----------



## adamk (Aug 16, 2010)

I have to point out that the xorg.conf.new file you posted could not have generated that /var/log/Xorg.0.log file since the log file is trying to load the 'vga' driver and the xorg.conf.new file you showed is explicitly loading the  vesa driver.

Adam


----------

